# How to protect yourself from false accusations.



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

So, I had a rider today who claimed to be a Safety & Security Investigator with Uber. The ride took place a very long distance from San Francisco. He was visiting from SF. Based on our conversation unrelated to his position, I believe him.

When I told him how I protect myself from false accusations, he agreed that it is about the only thing that you can do to protect yourself. 

I make sure to 1 star, report in the app, AND call in to report ALL riders with whom I have ANY issues. Stick to the facts in your reports (I picked them up at a bar, they reeked of alcohol, they had difficulty walking, they were belligerent, they left a mess (take pictures), they threatened me, too many riders, no child car seats, police were called, etc) You need to be able to substantiate your claims (see next suggestion).

Have a dash cam and enough memory cards to keep footage for several days
Always be prepared to defend yourself from false accusations.
You will be deactivated until the investigation is completed. There is no way around it. You need to defend yourself quickly and with determination.

While you are deactivated, you need a backup plan if this is your "full-time" gig. Sign up and keep your account current with as many other rideshare & delivery services as you can manage. Use them each at least once a month to insure your account will stay active.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I agree with the dashcam and immediate report, although I've never had any serious complaints.

The immediate report, to me, is really key. Absent an immediate report, I think Uber tends to take the rider's complaint as the full truth.

I don't automatically 1* _potential_ complaints, and I don't think that is either necessary or helpful. I only 1* if there is a very clear problem with the pax -- usually trying to squeeze 5 or more into an X ride. (Full disclosure: I don't drive the drunk hours, and I might approach things differently if I did.)

Another thing to keep in mind about the "automatic deactivation" is that sometimes Uber has no choice. Under Florida's rideshare law, they are required by law to deactivate us for an impairment complaint until they investigate.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Dashcam. I hear that protects you from false accusations. Anyone not using a dashcam is an idiot (not a false accusation).


----------



## 56sav (Nov 7, 2017)

^ Yes, hook it up ASAP. I'm using a 64GB iPhone SE mounted behind my rear-view. Put that puppy in 720p mode and let the good times roll, then when you get home x-fer the vid to your PC and keep it for 30 days.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

gambler1621 said:


> So, I had a rider today who claimed to be a Safety & Security Investigator with Uber. The ride took place a very long distance from San Francisco. He was visiting from SF. Based on our conversation unrelated to his position, I believe him.
> 
> When I told him how I protect myself from false accusations, he agreed that it is about the only thing that you can do to protect yourself.
> 
> ...


"Always be prepared to defend yourself from false accusations. You need to defend yourself quickly and with determination."

Those two sentences are very true. I had my first deactivation on Lyft due to a discrimination complaint. I knew exactly who the rider was. After providing my response I was reactivated immediately. I was fully prepared for this type of situation and my response was concise and quick.

I'm on Uber, Lyft, doordash, Grubhub, Amazon and Instacart.


----------



## NTXDFWDriver2017 (Sep 22, 2017)

56sav said:


> ^ Yes, hook it up ASAP. I'm using a 64GB iPhone SE mounted behind my rear-view. Put that puppy in 720p mode and let the good times roll, then when you get home x-fer the vid to your PC and keep it for 30 days.


Ok but what privacy laws regarding video taping customers do they apply in this situation? I mean what if customers dont want to be video taped and proceed a lawsuit claiming privacy violation? I wanna get one but am afraid someone will freak out


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

NTXDFWDriver2017 said:


> Ok but what privacy laws regarding video taping customers do they apply in this situation? I mean what if customers dont want to be video taped and proceed a lawsuit claiming privacy violation? I wanna get one but am afraid someone will freak out


1 if they prefer not to be recorded, end the ride.
2 there is no expectation of privacy when you're out in the world.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

gambler1621 said:


> ... Have a dash cam and enough memory cards to keep footage for several days


Make that several weeks, if not months. I got a 2TB drive just to archive dashcam video onto.


----------



## 56sav (Nov 7, 2017)

NTXDFWDriver2017 said:


> Ok but what privacy laws regarding video taping customers do they apply in this situation? I mean what if customers dont want to be video taped and proceed a lawsuit claiming privacy violation? I wanna get one but am afraid someone will freak out


Depends on your state. Here in CA you need to clearly post that recording of audio/video is in progress such as behind the front headrest

https://www.thedashcamstore.com/warning-sticker-audio-and-video-recording-may-be-in-progress/


----------



## NTXDFWDriver2017 (Sep 22, 2017)

56sav said:


> Depends on your state. Here in CA you need to clearly post that recording of audio/video is in progress such as behind the front headrest
> 
> https://www.thedashcamstore.com/warning-sticker-audio-and-video-recording-may-be-in-progress/


Ok thanks for clarifying ill check texas state laws regarding that



Ardery said:


> 1 if they prefer not to be recorded, end the ride.
> 2 there is no expectation of privacy when you're out in the world.


Yes are absolutely correct in stating that there is no expectation of privacy in the world since internet social media and even public spaces are monitored however there are laws to protect Roman citizens against this so we're just following the law basically


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

NTXDFWDriver2017 said:


> Ok thanks for clarifying ill check texas state laws regarding that


Texas law states dash cams are okay, as long as they abide by the following:

The camera cannot obstruct your view. Same goes for GPS, cell phone, and anything else that can be placed on the vehicle's dashboard. 
In terms of surveillance, it is not an issue if the recording is not causing harm or disturbance.


----------



## NTXDFWDriver2017 (Sep 22, 2017)

Steve_TX said:


> Texas law states dash cams are okay, as long as they abide by the following:
> 
> The camera cannot obstruct your view. Same goes for GPS, cell phone, and anything else that can be placed on the vehicle's dashboard.
> In terms of surveillance, it is not an issue if the recording is not causing harm or disturbance.


Thank you for clarifying the first point, i would need to purchase a system that mounts on the dashboard or mounted on top of the interior of the car roof. Kind of like a bubble camera and ill post signs that you are being recorded that should do it


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

NTXDFWDriver2017 said:


> Thank you for clarifying the first point, i would need to purchase a system that mounts on the dashboard or mounted on top of the interior of the car roof. Kind of like a bubble camera and ill post signs that you are being recorded that should do it


A windshield mount is okay as long as it doesn't block your view. You can mount on the windshield up near the rear view mirror. That gives the best image of the interior and doesn't block the view.
I don't have any signs, but I believe signs will lower the chances of pax trying anything shady or trying to set the driver up.


----------



## Johnriii (Jul 23, 2018)

just started driving about a month ago, and installed my dash cam before my first ever ride for this very reason. no one has yet asked me about the cam, though it's in plain view and obvious that it's recording. like another post, if you don't like my cam, get out of my car.


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

KD_LA said:


> Make that several weeks, if not months. I got a 2TB drive just to archive dashcam video onto.


I do something similar. At the end of each night I archive video/audio from all of my rideshare trips, to be saved indefinitely (or, at least, until I know I'm done with rideshare for good). Maybe it's overkill, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.

This practice benefited me recently when a passenger tried to scam their way out of paying for a 3.6x ride that I had given them two nights prior. Uber clawed back the fare, saying that I had picked up the wrong rider. I responded to this by letting them know that I had dashcam footage showing that I did, in fact, pick up the correct rider. I had my money back within a couple of hours.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

I would add that being selective on what rides you take will help . If you are taking short rides all day or picking up in poor neighborhoods or college areas you are a lot more likely to get reports and bad ratings .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

gambler1621 said:


> So, I had a rider today who claimed to be a Safety & Security Investigator with Uber. The ride took place a very long distance from San Francisco. He was visiting from SF. Based on our conversation unrelated to his position, I believe him.
> 
> When I told him how I protect myself from false accusations, he agreed that it is about the only thing that you can do to protect yourself.
> 
> ...


1 ) UNION
2 ) Union
3.) union


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> 1 ) UNION


How would a union help a driver in defending from a false accusation?

That's a serious question, because I've worked around a lot of unions and I've been a member of one. (Service Workers International)

C


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> 1 ) UNION


There are no "union" for independent contractors as each is their own business owner. You'd be far more likely to get a trade group formed where drivers voluntarily subscribe to some standards, pay dues, create opt-in group health insurance, etc. That group could also lobby for legal changes and protections in your state. But good luck getting low paid drivers to cough up anything to band together.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Several days? I still have footage from May with enough storage to keep adding footage until December, and I still have 2 more drives that in can split recordings to. I keep footage until I run out of space. If something happens of note, like a cleaning fee or aggressive pax, I'll put in a keep folder that I never delete.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I used the free Background Video Recorder app, which uses the front facing camera on my phone, and record on the lowest resolution to keep the memory usage down. High resolution is not necessary especially when the camera monstly needs to see you, and there's also audio. 

Most of my trips consume 10 to 30 MB and I keep the videos forever. Statute of limitations and so on and so forth.

I think the main value of a dashcam to me would be outward facing, for use in an accident investigation. From that standpoint it's pretty obvious when and when not to save the video.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Many REAL CONTRACTORS are Union Members.
Joes Electrician Services
MEMBER I.B.E.W. Local.

B.S. that it Cant be Done !

Who TOLD YOU THAT ?

Uber?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Ardery said:


> 1 if they prefer not to be recorded, end the ride.
> 2 there is no expectation of privacy when you're out in the world.


This is a state by state situation and your #2 point is usually false.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> How would a union help a driver in defending from a false accusation?
> 
> That's a serious question, because I've worked around a lot of unions and I've been a member of one. (Service Workers International)
> 
> C


Putting aside the issues of whether a union would or would not be possible, a union would mean a real voice advocating for us, a voice that would be local instead of being offshore not to mention funded by Uber. We would have a voice supporting us, a voice that is properly understanding and tremendously easier to speak with than the existing offshore support staff who just don't understand and who are often ineffective.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Putting aside the issues of whether a union would or would not be possible, a union would mean a real voice advocating for us, a voice that would be local instead of being offshore not to mention funded by Uber. We would have a voice supporting us, a voice that is properly understanding and tremendously easier to speak with than the existing offshore support staff who just don't understand and who are often ineffective.


Trade unions are very common. A union would negotiate a normal (fair) process for resolution and appeal of complaints .


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Many REAL CONTRACTORS are Union Members.
> Joes Electrician Services
> MEMBER I.B.E.W. Local.


You're missing something in that analysis.

Joe may be a union member. His company may use union members for all its work.

But Joe's company itself is not a union member.



KD_LA said:


> a union would mean a real voice advocating for us, a voice that would be local instead of being offshore not to mention funded by Uber. We would have a voice supporting us, a voice that is properly understanding and tremendously easier to speak with than the existing offshore support staff who just don't understand and who are often ineffective.


Supporting us to whom? To Uber? To the government agencies that have the power to make us crazy?

If it's Uber, we don't stand a chance. They'll hire a bunch more ants and dump us in an instant. Where would you put a picket line--at the airport waiting lot??


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Dropking said:


> This is a state by state situation and your #2 point is usually false.


no, it's not false. when you're out and about, there is no reasonable expectation of privacy. but you can think whatever you wish.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Ardery said:


> no, it's not false. when you're out and about, there is no reasonable expectation of privacy. but you can think whatever you wish.


Inside a car is not considered out and about in public, that is, in many states. Misleading people is not a good idea in this forum. Read up and come back with the rest of your wits.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

gambler1621 said:


> So, I had a rider today who claimed to be a Safety & Security Investigator with Uber.


What a load of BS. Some rando says they work for Uber and you gobble it up like they care what you think? LOL

Damn... I had a passenger who said he was Ubers CFO... he didn't leave a tip.. that's how I knew it was true.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> What a load of BS. Some rando says they work for Uber and you gobble it up like they care what you think? LOL
> 
> Damn... I had a passenger who said he was Ubers CFO... he didn't leave a tip.. that's how I knew it was true.


OP did say "a rider who claimed to be..."


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

NTXDFWDriver2017 said:


> Ok but what privacy laws regarding video taping customers do they apply in this situation? I mean what if customers dont want to be video taped and proceed a lawsuit claiming privacy violation? I wanna get one but am afraid someone will freak out


There is no expectation of privacy while on a bus, taxi, plane and uber. Most states are 1 party, which means your car, your video, pax can go pound sand.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

NTXDFWDriver2017 said:


> Ok but what privacy laws regarding video taping customers do they apply in this situation? I mean what if customers dont want to be video taped and proceed a lawsuit claiming privacy violation? I wanna get one but am afraid someone will freak out


Laws vary from state to state, so you need to do your own local research rather than relying on anonymous Internet geniuses.

Generally, there is no problem with video recording. It is the _audio_ portion of the recording that is sometimes restricted depending on where you are.

The question you need to answer is whether your jurisdiction is "one-party consent" or "two-party consent" for audio recording. One party means only you need to agree to the recording. Two party means that the rider must also give consent in some manner. That is usually accomplished by simply displaying a cheap sticker or two saying recording is in progress. If they don't object, consent is implied.

If a rider objects, you have two choices: turn the recording off, or end the ride. Some say end the ride, but I have had hundreds of pax for whom I would turned the cam off to make them more comfortable. But I have NEVER been asked to turn the cam off.

(Full disclosure: I don't drive drunk hours. If I did, I would be much less inclined to turn the cam off.)

FWIW, I've been using a very obvious dashcam (people see the cam, but don't see the notice right above it) for almost two years. In more than 2,000 rides, I have never had one single complaint about the cam. Usually, the riders say it's a good idea. If they ask about it, I tell them it is for everybody's protection -- theirs, as well as mine.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Dash cam recording should be good against any false accusations. I don’t really think it’s illegal to have dashcam. It’s our own car, our own property. If the riders don’t like it, they can simply cancel the ride. Plus my dash cam is super obviously located on my windshield, so nobody can claim it’s hidden. 
Correct me if I’m wrong


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Dash cam recording should be good against any false accusations. I don't really think it's illegal to have dashcam. It's our own car, our own property. If the riders don't like it, they can simply cancel the ride. Plus my dash cam is super obviously located on my windshield, so nobody can claim it's hidden.
> Correct me if I'm wrong


Depends state to state. And even then, it's not just a question of whether it's illegal or not, there are also disclosure warning issues. In California for example, we're allowed to have a dashcam, however we're required to warn passengers that they are being recorded.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Dash cam recording should be good against any false accusations. I don't really think it's illegal to have dashcam. It's our own car, our own property. If the riders don't like it, they can simply cancel the ride. Plus my dash cam is super obviously located on my windshield, so nobody can claim it's hidden.
> Correct me if I'm wrong


It doesn't matter what you think. What matters is your state law.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Dropking said:


> Inside a car is not considered out and about in public, that is, in many states. Misleading people is not a good idea in this forum. Read up and come back with the rest of your wits.


Inside a CAR FOR HIRE is certainly considered a place open to the public. No reasonable expectation of privacy for the purpose of video.

Audio may be different


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I agree that the disclosure could be illegal, stae by state.
But just the recording. Indide my own car, that still could be illegal in some states?


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Dash cam recording should be good against any false accusations. I don't really think it's illegal to have dashcam. It's our own car, our own property. If the riders don't like it, they can simply cancel the ride. Plus my dash cam is super obviously located on my windshield, so nobody can claim it's hidden.
> Correct me if I'm wrong


this would help you in a situation where law enforcement come into play. but in most cases, the dash cam may not help you, since Uber generally will not look at the footage.

when at a green light hub driver's meeting, that question came up.

a member of staff told us:
the footage only shows a person in your vehicle and does not show their identity. Uber isn't going to ask the passenger to show up at a green light hub to look at their face and compare it to the person in your vehicle that's on your camera.


----------



## WillyG (Apr 10, 2017)

I use the standard 2 step confirmation process-- 1) Identify by first name; 2) Confirm Destination. This records enough ID info that Uber should be satisfied you are recording the correct person on the Audio/Video--Right?


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

WillyG said:


> I use the standard 2 step confirmation process-- 1) Identify by first name; 2) Confirm Destination. This records enough ID info that Uber should be satisfied you are recording the correct person on the Audio/Video--Right?


you figure that would be enough. even with your GPS matching the rider's GPS.

but to look at this simply on a legality level, a person's identity cannot be proven unless the company sees that person for themselves and looking at their identification.

im not siding with the company. I'm just trying to explain, that a video of a 'some person' on a camera video, saying 'my name is Joe Smith' is not proof of legal identification.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Ardery said:


> a member of staff told us:
> the footage only shows a person in your vehicle and does not show their identity. Uber isn't going to ask the passenger to show up at a green light hub to look at their face and compare it to the person in your vehicle that's on your camera.


On the other hand, I've seen a number of threads here on UP where, when the driver said they had video, the complaint was immediately "resolved" and they were reinstated. If a driver had the good sense to follow WillyG's suggestion above, they would be even better protected.


----------



## WillyG (Apr 10, 2017)

Ardery said:


> you figure that would be enough. even with your GPS matching the rider's GPS.
> 
> but to look at this simply on a legality level, a person's identity cannot be proven unless the company sees that person for themselves and looking at their identification.
> 
> im not siding with the company. I'm just trying to explain, that a video of a 'some person' on a camera video, saying 'my name is Joe Smith' is not proof of legal identification.


Point taken...Common sense no longer prevails in the land.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I agree that the disclosure could be illegal, stae by state.
> But just the recording. Indide my own car, that still could be illegal in some states?


Its state by state, and audio vs video can have different rules state by state.

The key point is that your car is not a public space. It's a private space like your bedroom. In some states you can videotape sex in your bedroom without your one night stand's consent, in other states she must agree. And so too it goes with your car



SuzeCB said:


> Inside a CAR FOR HIRE is certainly considered a place open to the public. No reasonable expectation of privacy for the purpose of video.
> 
> Audio may be different


Very well considered. In California fir example, rules for audio recordings are more restrictive than video, which is a product of arcane times.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Dropking said:


> In some states you can videotape sex in your bedroom without your one night stand's consent, in other states she must agree.


What if he says he's okay with it, and then later changes his mind?

Christine


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> What if he says he's okay with it, and then later changes his mind?
> 
> Christine


That could never happen...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

JimKE said:


> That could never happen...


Riiight!


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

gambler1621 said:


> So, I had a rider today who claimed to be a Safety & Security Investigator with Uber. The ride took place a very long distance from San Francisco. He was visiting from SF. Based on our conversation unrelated to his position, I believe him.
> 
> When I told him how I protect myself from false accusations, he agreed that it is about the only thing that you can do to protect yourself.
> 
> ...


Did he report you for being perfect ha


----------

